# Abertay



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

The Dundee Port Authority's single screw tug ABERTAY handles all of the routine shiphandling at the port. Built by Scott & Sons of Bowling in 1967, the 184 grt tug formerly served Forth Tugs as the FORTH until purchased by her present owners in 1984.


----------



## wmv1203 (Dec 15, 2010)

Who is the present owner of the Abertay? I know it's docked in Dundee still.


----------

